

Ask HN: Tech writers leaving TechCrunch, Mashable, ... -- sign of a bubble? - adrianscott


======
gjulianm
I don't think so. In TechCrunch there is the AOL-CrunchFund problem. All of
the leavings are related with the CrunchFund issue, and I do not see any sign
of bubble here.

In Mashable... well, things are different. The blog has changed its direction,
I think it has lost a lot of quality, and there is a lot of "crap" posts. An
example: [http://parislemon.com/post/5125662166/im-sorry-but-this-
is-j...](http://parislemon.com/post/5125662166/im-sorry-but-this-is-just-sad-
and-pathetic). Probably, the five editors who left didn't like this change and
decided to leave.

Summing up, I think there is no bubble. Editors leaving can't be taken as that
(maybe it could if editors were fired instead).

